# Tortoise skin changed colors.



## dcwolfe (Sep 23, 2012)

I started this thread because I am concerned about my leopard tortoises whose skin has significantly changed color. I just recently changed my substrate to Coco husk and sphagnum moss that I had bought from a local pet store and it had said that it was a 100 percent natural and that was made for burrowing species. The thing that concerns me is that my leopard tortoises head changed to a brown after he had slept the whole night with his head buried in the substrate and it has stayed this color for about 3 days. I was wondering what you guys think I should do. The color looks almost like oil on his head. I have pictures atached one was before and the rest are after.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow. I remember seeing your babies before and that's a drastic change. I wish I knew what to say but that dark color looks unusual.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 23, 2012)

Did you try to "wash" it off? Does it seem stained?


----------



## Tortus (Sep 23, 2012)

I also notice the darker color on the legs compared to the older pic. 

Personally, I would change the substrate. I only go with things I get online with good reviews. Who knows where pet stores get their stuff. They buy dogs from puppy mills so I don't think they're too particular. I hate pet shops.


----------



## wellington (Sep 23, 2012)

I have no idea either. I use only coconut coir for my Leo. Never had that problem. I have purchased the coir from Petco, pet supply plus and Internet.


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 23, 2012)

He's fine, he's just stained a bit from the substrate. It should come off with a soft toothbrush if you want to do that.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 23, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> He's fine, he's just stained a bit from the substrate. It should come off with a soft toothbrush if you want to do that.



And why is the substrate staining it like that? Will it be a constant problem?

I've never seen anything like this in my years of keeping reptiles. I would definitely discontinue the use of that substrate.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 23, 2012)

It does it to my guys too. It doesn't rinse off and I haven't tried the toothbrush yet. I have coconut fiber bricks I use and I ask have Cyprus mulch in parts of their enclosure. They seem to like to coconut fiber stuff better. I may get a super soft toothbrush tomorrow and try to clean it off. If it works I will let ya know.


----------



## EricIvins (Sep 23, 2012)

It is absolutley nothing to worry about. Anything Coconut based will stain. It will shed off.......Why stop using one of the better substrates on the market just because it stains?


----------



## Ruchonnet (Sep 23, 2012)

I use coco coir as well and it definitely changed the color of my tortoises legs. But I think it's okay to use it still. It's just a stain


----------



## dcwolfe (Sep 23, 2012)

ya i tried washing it off with rinses and a spray bottle but it wouldn't come off. I haven't tried a tooth brush because I didn't think they would stay out of their shells for that. I had bought the product from pet art and I was thinking that maybe if I went to the choir instead of the fibers that it might prevent it. I only worry about it in getting in their eyes. It does seem that it is just stained and that it isn't really effecting there habits at all. I will be curious if it will scrub off or not.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 23, 2012)

I use coconut coir also and mine hasn't stained at all. Still nice and yellow. Maybe it depends on the brand?

I think I'll make sure to order the same brand if this is an issue.


----------



## expo tort (Sep 23, 2012)

Strange all around but at least they are still are still cute little leopards.î”±


----------



## dcwolfe (Sep 30, 2012)

Well the update is I finally changed the soil in the tank and took the older stuff out and used it for fertilizer for my blood orange tree in the outside enclosure and it seems to have made a difference ever so slightly. The larger one has shown a few spots that seem to have flaked off the coco oil and returned normal, but it is still not substantial enough for me to let out a sigh of relief. I switched to 40% sphagnum moss and 60% cypress mulch and my humidity levels have actually increased which I think is because of the addition of sphagnum moss. The only down side is that even one hair of that sphagnum moss in the water bowl will drain that puppy dry.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Oct 1, 2012)

My bedding mix is Zoo Med Eco Earth and Zoo Med Forest Floor, the mix is 80% Eco Earth to 20% Forest Floor so far no probs with this mix stainning the tort kids as i normaly soak the brick in boiling water, then rinse it in warm water thru a super fine fish net, i think this helps remove some of the stain then i mix with my forest floor and nuke it then take out stir and let cool befour using. I also use the Zoo Med Eco Earth for my Giant African Bullfrogs.


----------

